# Our Chicken Salad (for sandwiches or lettuce wraps) )



## Kayelle (Jan 27, 2016)

We have standing roast chicken often and since we both prefer dark meat, we use part of the roasted breast for Chicken Salad the next day.

 Mix together:
1/4 C. finely chopped onion
1/3 C. finely chopped celery with some leaves
1 Tbs. rough chop capers
1/4 C. pine nuts, or chopped pecans
1/2 C. mayo
2 Tbs. fresh lemon juice
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp. white pepper
1/4 tsp. Accent' (optional)
Mix well, and blend into:

2 C. very finely diced white chicken breast meat.

Can be used for sandwiches, or in a lettuce wrap.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you Kay...sounds delicious!  I love that you include the celery leaves - I never throw them out.  Lots of good flavor there, and it makes the salad prettier.  

I'll have to get another jar of capers - I can imagine that adds a nice little 'tang'. Thank you for sharing your recipe.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice chicken salad, Kay!  Pecans would be delicious in it.  Would not have thought to add capers.


----------



## Addie (Jan 27, 2016)

I love foods that include capers. Market Basket takes the rotisserie chicken that are now a day old, separate the parts, legs thighs, breasts, etc. and sell them at a much reduced price. I often pick up a couple of thighs (more meat) and will make chicken salad. I have capers on hand. Never thought to add them to chicken salad. Now I will. Thanks for the idea. 

I will take one stalk of celery and a half onion and toss into my mini food processor. Pulverize them to where I can digest them. Now I can add capers to it. Sometimes, you just have to bite the bullet and find a way to eat what you want.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 27, 2016)

MMM!
UUHHHH, some diced apples and dried cranberries?
I love chicken salad, on crackers or even atop a SALAD, HA!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 27, 2016)

*Kay*, sounds good. I might be inclined to skip the onion, though, because once I eat raw onion in something EVERYTHING else that day tends to taste like raw onion to me.

*K-Girl*, Himself really likes chicken salad when I put dried cranberries and either pecans or walnuts into it. A little shake of nutmeg goes into it, too, but don't tell him that.  I prefer my version with green grapes and almonds, and a sprinkle of garam masala or Chinese five-spice blended in.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 27, 2016)

Since I discovered white onion for my raw cooking, I'm never bothered by it coming back to bite me CG.

My main dish chicken salad is completely different from this one intended for a simple lunch.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 28, 2016)

Try thin slicing a sweet onion and putting it in a cold water bath for five minutes. Drain pat dry. This will reduce some of the 'heat' in the onion.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Kayelle, prefect timing.  I was planning on making a turkey salad for lettuce wraps with the breast meat.  Would adding a chopped tomato injure this recipe?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2016)

bethzaring said:


> Thanks Kayelle, prefect timing.  I was planning on making a turkey salad for lettuce wraps with the breast meat.  Would adding a chopped tomato injure this recipe?



 Personally, I'd use some sliced tomato in the wraps, not in the mixture.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2016)

This was my lunch today..I think Romaine lettuce works best for hand eating.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks good Kay - very refreshing on these warmer days we're having.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 28, 2016)

Are you still getting fresh tomatoes from your plant? Jealous


----------



## Souschef (Jan 28, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Are you still getting fresh tomatoes from your plant? Jealous


We are, but the plant is on its last legs,because of the cold snaps we have had. There are still about a dozen green tomatoes that I hope will ripen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 28, 2016)

*Kayelle*, when I first looked at the photo I thought "baby shrimp".  My next thought was "I bet that would be good with baby shrimp". Have you ever subbed shrimp for the chicken?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2016)

Good idea CG. That same recipe would be great with baby shrimp!  The flavors are nice and bright.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2016)

Souschef said:


> We are, but the plant is on its last legs,because of the cold snaps we have had. There are still about a dozen green tomatoes that I hope will ripen.




One year, just before a hard frost, I had a massive cherry tomato plant that was in a huge pot with many green tomatoes on it.  DH and I wrestled it inside, and it produced for us through February.  We don't do that anymore.  Now I pick the green toms and let them ripen, or not, inside.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 29, 2016)

Once upon a time when I had a garden, we were going to get hit with an early frost. I uprooted all of the plants, brought them into the garage, and hung them upside-down by fastening them to the rungs of the extension ladder fastened to the garage wall. Most every one of those tomatoes ripened "naturally" on the vine before it got too cold at night to keep them out there. The ones that were big enough were brought inside to finish ripening - or not.


----------



## andylewis (Jan 29, 2016)

I love this chicken salad. I would like to add some of the flavours on my own. Will try it this Sunday.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 31, 2016)

I always use celery leaves. They add some much flavor as do parsley stems in stock.


----------



## liliedu13 (Jul 4, 2016)

hi i love chicken it's my favorite meat


----------

